# Xenadrine EFX



## biev (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, my husband wants to start taking Xenadrine. From what I understand, he thinks he needs it not so much to lose weight as much as getting the energy and motivation to actually get to the gym. He is an active guy by nature, but he's going through some rough times  He used to work out a lot, but hasn't for the past three years.

I don't know anything about that stuff so I did some research on Xenadrine. What I read about it didn't make me feel safe at all. Then I found that there was an ephedrine-free version called EFX, and the ingredients didn't look so bad. It also seems to have somewhat of a mood elevating effect, which would be good for him.

Ingredients: 
*Tyroplex™ (proprietary blend of l-tyrosine and acetyl-l-tyrosine), 
Green Tea Extract (standardized for EGCG and caffeine), 
Seropro™ (proprietary cocoa extract standardized for PEA (phenylethylamine), tyramine and theobromine), 
Yerba Mate (standardized for caffeine), 
di-Methionine, 
Ginger Root (standardized for gingerols), 
Isotherm™ (proprietary blend of quercetin and fisetin), 
Bitter Orange (standardized for synephrine), 
DMAE (2-dimethylaminoethanol), 
Grape Seed Extract.

From what I have read, there weren't any terrible side effects or dependance problems. I don't see anything harmful in this list. 

I would like to know what our diet experts think about this?
People who work out - do you use something like this?


----------



## krombig36 (Apr 9, 2006)

Xenadrine used to be a decent product. I've used it in the past, along with a few other brands. Syntrax was always my favorite however. But everything has changed since ephedrine is now banned. The days of the ECA stack are gone.

You say your husband hasn't worked out in about 3 years. I assume that when he did work out, he used some sort of ECA stack. If he were to use Xenadrine now, he may very well be disappointed. It just isn't the same anymore.

If he wants energy and concentration while lifting, I would recommend something like No-Explode.


----------



## biev (Apr 11, 2006)

When he worked out before, he wasn't using anything, but he doesn't have the same energy now. I would rather see him using something ephedrine-free because I'm more concerned about his health than his shape...


----------

